# New i5-3570K cpu overheating, would love some suggestions??



## mrmotivator (Jun 19, 2012)

I have just finished my first time build and installed Real-temp and i noticed the temps at idle were very high and jump up the second you even run media player. Its usually between 50c and 70c which seems very high consider i dont game or run a crazy amount on it.

I installed prime and did a bench mark test and it went up to 108c before i stopped it part way through as that was crazy high. 

I have installed my aftermarket CPU cooler perfectly that's the first thing i checked, i also went into Bios and disabled the CPU fan speed control so it runs on full all the time. Oddly enough it still doesn't run all the time, just on and off so... 

What else can i do, is there a problem with the cooler or CPU, or simply a setting in the BIOS i have missed. 

In will add my flat is very warm usually about 23c and on ground floor so don't leave the window open much but still that's not that hot, would love some help as im getting a bit concerned!!

Thanks in advance, Leon


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jun 19, 2012)

hmm cooler not seated properly would my guess or ma-by you forgot to take the plastic off the bottom of the cooler lol 
the ivy bridge chips run hotter then sandy bridge but it should not be that hot 
check the voltage settings and make sure its not set to something retarded  108c is redline
that cooler looks awful heavy to .... not a fan of heavy cooler more mass does not equal better cooling


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 19, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> hmm cooler not seated properly would my guess or ma-by you forgot to take the plastic off the bottom of the cooler lol
> the ivy bridge chips run hotter then sandy bridge but it should not be that hot
> check the voltage settings and make sure its not set to something retarded  108c is redline
> that cooler looks awful heavy to .... not a fan of heavy cooler more mass does not equal better cooling



haha no i took the plastic of the bottom and from what i have seen in multiple installations videos its installed perfectly, voltage seems fine :?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 19, 2012)

First thing usually to try is reseating the CPU cooler, just to take that out of the picture.  Are you using the stock cooler?


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 19, 2012)

try to reset your bios so everything is default.  In case some features are a little screwy.  

As others have said reseating your cooler might work in case it was seated incorrectly when you first installed it.  

Also how are you applying your TIM.  Which method are you using?


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 19, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> First thing usually to try is reseating the CPU cooler, just to take that out of the picture.  Are you using the stock cooler?



I have tried re mounting it :/ No its a Be Quiet Dark Rock PRO BK016, thought it was a good one?!


----------



## trickson (Jun 19, 2012)

Try connecting the fan some place other than were it is. I would go as far as a direct connection so the fan runs at full speed all the time.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> I have tried re mounting it :/ No its a Be Quiet Dark Rock PRO BK016, thought it was a good one?!



It is and your temps should be much much cooler. Are you applying new thermal paste? Also, trickson has a good idea with plugging the fan into a header not for the CPU. Or just go into your bios and set the fan to full speed.


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> It is and your temps should be much much cooler. Are you applying new thermal paste? Also, trickson has a good idea with plugging the fan into a header not for the CPU. Or just go into your bios and set the fan to full speed.



I just the paste it came with, was hard to spear over the CPU as was so thick but did the best i could?! I changed the settings in the bios to every option and no improvement, should be running all the time.


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you have extra thermal paste to reapply??  

I would use the small pea size method in the middle of the CPU and let the Cooler do the spreading..  Works much better.  If the Thermal paste is to thick it can cause temp issues like you are having..


----------



## trickson (Jun 19, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> I just the paste it came with, was hard to spear over the CPU as was so thick but did the best i could?! I changed the settings in the bios to every option and no improvement, should be running all the time.



Get some real thermal paste and maybe even post a picture of the HSF you have. I would have to say some thing is not right with the thermal paste.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is a some good info on thermal paste http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/What-is-the-Best-Way-to-Apply-Thermal-Grease-Part-1/1303
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/What-is-the-Best-Way-to-Apply-Thermal-Grease-Part-2/1392
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> I just the paste it came with, was hard to spear over the CPU as was so thick but did the best i could?! I changed the settings in the bios to every option and no improvement, should be running all the time.



Okay, well temps shouldn't be as high as they are and I'm satisfied that the paste isn't the issue. Either you aren't mounting the cooler correctly or the CPU is somehow faulty.


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 19, 2012)

I will try some new thermal paste, re mounting it and plugging it directly into the PSU then  How do i get the old thermal paste of?? Thanks guys


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> I will try some new thermal paste, re mounting it and plugging it directly into the PSU then  How do i get the old thermal paste of?? Thanks guys



I use tissue paper and 92% alcohol. Some compressed air to make sure there's no lint or dust before applying new paste.


----------



## trickson (Jun 19, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> I will try some new thermal paste, re mounting it and plugging it directly into the PSU then  How do i get the old thermal paste of?? Thanks guys


If you do get some AS5. And what erocker said to clean.




erocker said:


> I use tissue paper and 92% alcohol. Some compressed air to make sure there's no lint or dust before applying new paste.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't bother with AS5 anymore. It's old, takes time to cure and isn't effective as newer pastes. Get some Arctic Cooling MX-4. It performs better, is easier to apply and requires no curing time.


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 19, 2012)

So just curious what temperature are your computers running at idle, 25percent load etc?? What should i aim to keep it at, being ivy bridge??


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive been using IC Diamond 24k,  best stuff I have used for years.. I use this stuff in all my rigs..


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> So just curious what temperature are your computers running at idle, 25percent load etc?? What should i aim to keep it at, being ivy bridge??



There can be allot of contributing factors in temps..  Everyone's temps are going to be diff and to also the enviroment your in as well.  What are your avg ambient temps??  

Based on what I have read for Ivy if on Air cooling your idle temps should be around 28c to 35c,  Under full load I've seen a varies of temps ranging from 50c to 70c..  it really depends...  

IMO Ivy is one of those processors that should be on water cooling.  Due to the new tech in the chip they have recorded higher temps across the board..  Water cooling either custom or closed loop water cooling is in order IMO.  However there are good air coolers out there..

Over the last few years every CPU I have had has been mostly under water cooling..  If you have it in your budget I would maybe look into one of those closed loop system..


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 21, 2012)

solara2xb said:


> There can be allot of contributing factors in temps..  Everyone's temps are going to be diff and to also the enviroment your in as well.  What are your avg ambient temps??
> 
> Based on what I have read for Ivy if on Air cooling your idle temps should be around 28c to 35c,  Under full load I've seen a varies of temps ranging from 50c to 70c..  it really depends...
> 
> ...



Thanks man. Its about 23c in my apartment, cant open the window much as im on the ground floor :/ I thought my cooler was a really good one, be-quiet shadow rock pro?? Have tried new thermal past and re mounting and not much change, water cooling that much better?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> I use tissue paper and 92% alcohol. Some compressed air to make sure there's no lint or dust before applying new paste.



Tissue Paper? For Shame!:shadedshu That's not lint free. Coffee Filters are the best cheap lint free cloth you can get


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 21, 2012)

Any more suggestions guys, i feel i have exhausted all options other than a whole new water cooling system?? 

Could the cpu be faulty, its just jumps up in temperature to like 70c when you just open firefox??

Thanks in advance


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 21, 2012)

I would just start by reseating the cooler it can be that simple. If you do that and your still having temperature issues you go to the next step.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 21, 2012)

Make sure you're not using too much compound, you shouldn't nee more than the size of a pea because when the cooler is mounted that paste will spread out. Also don't spread it yourself, that will leave air bubbles, just mount the cooler right on the pea sized thermal compound and everything should be fine. I've seen people add too much compound and temps will rise 10*C or 20*C degrees under load if you put too much.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2012)

#1. Realtemp is not accurate for IVB at this time. It's not that far off, but it is a bit high at times, that i have seen.

#2. You are on a stock cooler, and the max acceptable temperature on a stock cooler is 105 C. That may seem high, but really, it is not. IF it passes 105 C, it should throttle. If it is not throttling, then the method for measuring temps is definitely not accurate. IF it IS throttling, then you should RMA the chip.


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jun 21, 2012)

I think the heat-pipes in the cooler are defective rma the cooler


----------



## Tardan (Jun 21, 2012)

What are your voltages going up to when running Prime95? I got my hands on a 3770k recently and had heat issues too until I noticed it was shooting up to 1.4v under load. I manually set it to 1.25ish and my temperatures improved drastically and was still stable after 2 hours of running Prime95.

Might want to check your voltage under load and see if its doing the same thing. If so I would manually set it to something lower.


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> Thanks man. Its about 23c in my apartment, cant open the window much as im on the ground floor :/ I thought my cooler was a really good one, be-quiet shadow rock pro?? Have tried new thermal past and re mounting and not much change, water cooling that much better?



Water cooling has its advantages,  But there is some really good Air Coolers out there that can perform just as good...  I've never used the cooler you have so I can't say if its good or not...  I have the Havik 140 on one of my system and its a great cooler.  I have a feeling something else is not right here...  at 23c ambient you should be getting better temps even with IvyB.  

Are you using the Pea method I mention to apply your Thermal Paste?  Don't spread it yourself.  As others have mention, it can create air pockets which will give you bad temps.  

Just a small pea size in the middle of the CPU and let the Cooler do the spread for you.  Once you install the cooler the compression of the cooler will spread the paste evenly.  I've use this method for all my installs and never have I encountered any issues.  

Also how is the airflow in your case??  and pics of your set-up?



cadaveca said:


> #1. Realtemp is not accurate for IVB at this time. It's not that far off, but it is a bit high at times, that i have seen.
> 
> #2. You are on a stock cooler, and the max acceptable temperature on a stock cooler is 105 C. That may seem high, but really, it is not. IF it passes 105 C, it should throttle. If it is not throttling, then the method for measuring temps is definitely not accurate. IF it IS throttling, then you should RMA the chip.



Yea,  I wouldn't use real temp.  Its great to have for general purposes, but if you want a more accurate temp readying use Core Temp.


----------



## mrmotivator (Jun 21, 2012)

Tardan said:


> What are your voltages going up to when running Prime95? I got my hands on a 3770k recently and had heat issues too until I noticed it was shooting up to 1.4v under load. I manually set it to 1.25ish and my temperatures improved drastically and was still stable after 2 hours of running Prime95.
> 
> Might want to check your voltage under load and see if its doing the same thing. If so I would manually set it to something lower.



Vcore voltage seems to be about 1.146v, running prime95 it didnt go above that at all. 

I did not use the pea method with the thermal paste that came with the cooler (I was following instructions on a newegg video which said to spread it all over). 

I will use that method when the MX-4 arrives and hopefully that will improve the situation!

I think the airflow inside the case is fine, it has 3 big fans inside it - although i can post a pic if you like 

Thanks for all the responses guys  just hoping i won't have to RMA the cpu!


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait!  So when you reseated the cooler you didn't reapply new thermal paste???  If that is the case you might have a problem there.. Everytime you remove the cooler its rule of thumb to apply new thermal paste.  Clean off the old stuff and apply new TIM.  This way you get a even spread when reapplied...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 21, 2012)

solara2xb said:


> Wait!  So when you reseated the cooler you didn't reapply new thermal paste???  If that is the case you might have a problem there.. Everytime you remove the cooler its rule of thumb to apply new thermal paste.  Clean off the old stuff and apply new TIM.  This way you get a even spread when reapplied...



He said he didn't use the pea method and that he spread it out himself. I bet you he used too much. Plus, it's the stock cooler, right? It's not going to be amazing anyways.


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

He's using a aftermarket cooler.. Not the stock...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 21, 2012)

solara2xb said:


> He's using a aftermarket cooler.. Not the stock...



He doesn't have it yet, judging from he said he still is using the stock cooler and the after market one is on its way.


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> I have tried re mounting it :/ No its a Be Quiet Dark Rock PRO BK016, thought it was a good one?!





Aquinus said:


> He doesn't have it yet, judging from he said he still is using the stock cooler and the after market one is on its way.



He's using the cooler listed above.  he's is waiting on new thermal paste.. I think when he remounted the cooler he didn't use new thermal paste, but rather just stuck the cooler back on the CPU with whatever thermal past that is already on the cooler..  

Which I think is still the problem..  

That is of course I understand what he did correctly.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 21, 2012)

solara2xb said:


> Water cooling has its advantages,  But there is some really good Air Coolers out there that can perform just as good...  I've never used the cooler you have so I can't say if its good or not...  I have the Havik 140 on one of my system and its a great cooler.  I have a feeling something else is not right here...  at 23c ambient you should be getting better temps even with IvyB.
> 
> Are you using the Pea method I mention to apply your Thermal Paste?  Don't spread it yourself.  As others have mention, it can create air pockets which will give you bad temps.
> 
> ...




If Real Temp is only supported for Sandy Bridge at this point, and Core Temp isn't accurate and updated for Sandy Bridge, then how do you expect Core Temp to work well with Ivy Bridge?


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

Where did you find that Core Temp isn't accurate for Sandy??  I've used Coretemp on allot of systems and never had any issues.  I also use CPUz hardware Monitor and the temps recorded are pretty close...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2012)

solara2xb said:


> Where did you find that Core Temp isn't accurate for Sandy??  I've used Coretemp on allot of systems and never had any issues.  I also use CPUz hardware Monitor and the temps recorded are pretty close...



This fact was reported by ASUS(That it is wrong for IVB), and then confirmed by UncleWebb here on TPU, who writes Coretemp. He doesn't have a chip yet(or didn't), and has yet to update it. I'm sure he will when he has a chip.


I noticed myself when testing IVB OC stability that AIDA64, realtemp, and Coretemp all reported different temperatures. According to ASUS, AIDA64 is the one that is right currently(and is also recommended for stability testing).

SB is apparantly working just fine. IVB is different.


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.  Didn't know CoreTemp and Ivy had issues.  Good to know..


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2012)

solara2xb said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  Didn't know CoreTemp and Ivy had issues.  Good to know..



It's actually not that far off. But it does read higher than it should at times. I have no idea what the issue is, or why, or how...

I think both Realtemp and CoreTemp should be updated soon. Heck, I get those two confused all the time, but both are inaccurate with current versions(unless one came out in the last week).


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 22, 2012)

*RealTemp 3.70*
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/Real_Temp_3.70.html

The Asus rep did not know what he was talking about.

Core Temp and RealTemp both support Ivy Bridge and both report the core temperature correctly.  If there is a problem, it is with the sensors that Intel uses that are not, and never have been, 100% accurate temperature monitoring devices.  Intel only designs these sensors for thermal throttling and thermal shutdown control.

The Asus rep was trying to come up with a reason to explain why the Asus monitoring app reads so low.  The reason is that the Asus app does not report core temperatures.  It reports the CPU temperature from a totally different sensor which is always much cooler than the peak core temperature at full load.



> confirmed by UncleWebb here on TPU, who writes Coretemp.



Check out the avatar title.  

Hope that clears up the confusion.


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> *RealTemp 3.70*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/Real_Temp_3.70.html
> 
> The Asus rep did not know what he was talking about.
> ...



Yeha, i got you guys confused. 


However:

View attachment 47176

Is that Coretemp or Realtemp? I cannot remember. My screenshot, BTW.

ANd I was referring to THIS post of yours:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2601104



			
				UncleWebb said:
			
		

> I have read some forums where all sorts of conclusions are being drawn on how hot Ivy Bridge runs.  That's nonsense.  These conclusions are based on temperature data that can not be relied on for any of Intel's recent CPUs.  Temperature data from Intel CPUs should not be compared to other CPUs in the same CPU family let alone comparisons to CPUs from different families.
> 
> RealTemp is a good program and the sensors are useful enough so that if you swap a heatsink you can see if things are better or worse but beyond that, Intel's core temperature sensors are not accurate enough or documented well enough to provide users with 100% accurate core temperatures.



I meant nothing other than what you said, that it was inaccurate.

Your software, adn others, give different temps, so some explanation is needed...I don't really care who is wrong, who is right, or whatever, I expect you guys to sort it out yourselves.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have seen on some heatsinks with the DHPT needing a small layer in the heatsink itself besides the CPU to fill in the cracks between pipes. I would do a thin spread layer on the CPU and very thin later on the heatsink.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:
			
		

> I noticed myself when testing IVB OC stability that AIDA64, realtemp, and Coretemp all reported different temperatures.





			
				solara2xb said:
			
		

> Another question is I noticed that real usually records lower temps then core temp. Any reason for that?



All monitoring programs that report core temperatures for Intel Core i CPUs are reading the same temperature data from the same register within the CPU.  They also should be reading the exact same TJ Max value from another register in the CPU and they are all using the following formula to determine the core temperature.  

Core Temperature = TJ Max Value - Digital Thermal Sensor Reading

Intel standardized where these two registers are located in the CPU and how to get core temperature data from them back in November 2008 when the first Core i CPUs were released.  Nothing has changed since then.  Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge and all the rest of them are identical when it comes to reading core temperature data.

When lightly loaded, core temperatures are constantly changing.  It is impossible for 2 different programs to sample the temperature sensors at the exact same moment in time so slight differences should be expected.  When the CPU is fully loaded and the core temperature has had a chance to stabilize, the amount of difference between various programs should be minimal.

The advantage RealTemp has is that it works at a higher Windows priority level than the competition does.  When a CPU is fully loaded running LinX, RealTemp is at the front of the line when it comes to asking the CPU for some data from the core temperature sensors.  This allows it to get temperature data more frequently than some other monitoring programs.  That's the reason why you might see it reporting higher core temperatures than the competition.

If you want to use a utility that can sample the CPU more frequently as well as at a higher priority level than any other program, check out ThrottleStop.

ThrottleStop 5.00 beta 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?wqo7qmmimh31w92



> According to ASUS, AIDA64 is the one that is right currently



The Asus rep doesn't even understand the difference between core temperatures and CPU temperatures.  I wouldn't put too much faith in his choice of monitoring software.



> Intel's core temperature sensors are not accurate enough or documented well enough to provide users with 100% accurate core temperatures.



That statement is still 100% true.  These sensors are still not fully documented and the amount of error is still unknown.  Intel saves money by not using sensors that are 100% accurate from idle to full load.  RealTemp is quite capable of reading Ivy Bridge temperature sensors correctly.  If the reported core temperatures are not 100% accurate, you need to ask Intel to use some higher quality sensors.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> When lightly loaded, core temperatures are constantly changing. It is impossible for 2 different programs to sample the temperature sensors at the exact same moment in time so slight differences should be expected. When the CPU is fully loaded and the core temperature has had a chance to stabilize, the amount of difference between various programs should be minimal.
> 
> The advantage RealTemp has is that it works at a higher Windows priority level than the competition does. When a CPU is fully loaded running LinX, RealTemp is at the front of the line when it comes to asking the CPU for some data from the core temperature sensors. This allows it to get temperature data more frequently than some other monitoring programs. That's the reason why you might see it reporting higher core temperatures than the competition.



Great explanation. 

THat screenshot i posted is from na ASUS Z77 product, which obviously shows the much lower CPU temp. I've seen other boards that use the highest "CPU CORE" temp as the reported temp there...so while Intel may have standardized teh data, OEMs aren't always using said standard method.

Frankly, myself, I don't care what temps are unless the CPU throttles.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2012)

mrmotivator said:


> I just the paste it came with, was hard to spear over the CPU as was so thick but did the best i could?! I changed the settings in the bios to every option and no improvement, should be running all the time.



Oh no u din't!! 
Jebuss..lol.. Smear you say?...
Apply a small beebee sized drop to the cpu and place the cooler squarely on top of it. 
Do not slip or slide it, place it firmly and straighlt down to not create any bubbles.. Firmly tighten all of the coolers corners, going from cross end to cross end. Do not go from corner to corner in a clockwise/counterclockwise fashion. It's like putting on a tire.. Tighten the screws diagonal across from eachother, then work to the others in the same manner. You never want to tighten one more than the others to much, let them all tighten at the same pace.

Get Arctic silver or something for paste, the stuff that comes with it is garbage..
I like ac5 still.
Anything new come out that's better?


----------



## solara2xb (Jun 22, 2012)

D007 said:


> Oh no u din't!!
> Jebuss..lol.. Smear you say?...
> Apply a small beebee sized drop to the cpu and place the cooler squarely on top of it.
> Do not slip or slide it, place it firmly and straighlt down to not create any bubbles.. Firmly tighten all of the coolers corners, going from cross end to cross end. Do not go from corner to corner in a clockwise/counterclockwise fashion. It's like putting on a tire.. Tighten the screws diagonal across from eachother, then work to the others in the same manner. You never want to tighten one more than the others to much, let them all tighten at the same pace.
> ...



Try IC Diamond,  Been using this stuff and its been great.  I use to use AS5 and switched from that to IC Diamond.  Best stuff I have used in years.


----------

